# soundkarte wird nicht mehr gestartet



## fortywattonfire (29. Mai 2005)

beim win xp start wird meine onboard realtek ac97 soundkarte zwar ''aktviert jedoch nicht gestartet''
xp started stattdessen ein ''unimodem halbduplex audiogerät''
ich kann in der systemsteuerung leider nicht meine realtek ac97 zuweisen, und wenn ich das unimodem deinstalliere kommt es beim neustart erneut zum vorschein.
damit sind meine audiofunktionen sehr eingeschränkt.   

wie kann ich das falsche audiogerät löschen?(registry?)
oder einfach xp begreiflich machen, das es die realtek soundkarte ansteuern soll.

wer kann mir helfen?

DANKE im voraus


----------



## chmee (29. Mai 2005)

Laptop oder Standgerät ?
Vielleicht im BIOS den AMR/ACR-Blödsinn ausschalten.

mfg chmee


----------



## fortywattonfire (30. Mai 2005)

ist ein laptop.
und im bios hab ich kein eintrag für sound gefunden.
bin also weiterhin ratlos und brauche dringend eure hilfe!


----------



## chmee (30. Mai 2005)

Im Bios gibt es unter "integrated peripherals" oft mal den eintrag sound und
auch dieses "ModemRiserCard" oder "AudioRiser".
Vielleicht auch unter "Bios Features".. 
Welches Laptop hast Du, bzw was ein Bios ? Award/AMI etc ?

mfg chmee

--EDIT-- Anstatt das Gerät zu löschen, könntest Du es deaktivieren --


----------



## fortywattonfire (31. Mai 2005)

erst einmal danke, das du dich mit meinem problem befasst!

ich hab nen medion 44100  mit nem phonix bios.
in dem es wirklich keine onboard sound option gibt.
deaktivieren des teil bring leider auch nix, das xp trotzdem meine soundkarte nicht starten will.
hab darauf hin direkt das modem im gerätemanager deaktiviert. mit dem ergebnis, das jetzt zwar das ominöse unimodem audiogerät aus der audiocontroller-liste verschwunden ist, aber sonst sich nix ändert.

sehr verwirrend.

vielleicht fällt jemanden doch noch was ein.

thanks for help

ps: 
beim öffnen der systemsteuerung kommt die fehlermeldung von intel(R)PROset:
resources are not available
kann es seien, Das mir ein zuweisungscontroller fehlt?


----------



## chmee (31. Mai 2005)

Vielleicht solltest Du mal alle Treiber aktuell runterladen und installieren.
Wie heisst denn Dein Rechner im Gerätemanager/Systemgeräte ?
Steht da irgendwo auch ACPI oder APIC ?
Gibt es diese Einstellungen im Bios ?

mfg chmee


----------

